# Sim City: Patch 9 mit kostenlosem Attraktionen-Set und Bugfixes



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Patch 9 mit kostenlosem Attraktionen-Set und Bugfixes*

					Maxis hat im Sim-City-Forum die Neuerungen des Patch 9 vorgestellt, der auch ein kostenloses Attraktionen-Set enthält. Das ist bereits aus einer Werbeaktion eines US-Herstellers bekannt. Außerdem wurden zahlreiche Probleme behoben und einige kleine Neuerungen eingeführt. Der Patch wurde bereits am 12.12. um 18:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit auf die Server übertragen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Patch 9 mit kostenlosem Attraktionen-Set und Bugfixes*


----------



## Atma (13. Dezember 2013)

Wurde verdammt noch mal Zeit für das Update. Die Bugs mit den Megatürmen haben das ganze ziemlich unspielbar und die Stadt kaputt gemacht weil die Sims angeblich mangels eines Jobs ständig ausgezogen sind.


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2013)

Was es gab etwas gratis?? Bei SC5? Wie kommt man denn zu dieser Ehre? Hat EA plötzlich Spenderhosen an oder was?


----------



## TimoReimann (13. Dezember 2013)

Bestimmt ein Fehler im Artikel, Patch 9 ist als DLC für 9,99€ im EA-Store erhältlich.

Ab Patch 50 soll der Preis aber auf 7,99€ gesenkt werden!


----------



## Amigo (13. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja ne Überlegung wert das Game nach 3(?) Monaten mal wieder anzuschmeißen...


----------



## mannefix (27. Dezember 2013)

Man kann EA ja alles vorwerfen. Patchen tuen Sie wirklich viel. Ich denke, wir sind in guten Händen...(hope).


----------

